# Brittany Trip 42 Aires in 85 Days



## teensvan

Hi All.

We have just got back from an 85 day aires hopping trip around brittany and it turned out better then we ever would have hoped for. We did not use one campsite as it is ripoff time high season.

We were so surprised at the large number of italians using the aires, and so few brits on the aires. We went 12 days without seeing one brit van on an aire. Do brits use aires. 

We found the best time to move aires was around the 9.30am and arrive no later than 11am. Most W/Ends the beach aires were full but the inland ones always had room. 

One thing we started to find more was the 3.5 ton weight limit in a lot of villages so we had to miss out some aires, also they seem to be making the village roads tighter for the bigger van. This is making us think on the line to downsize the van in the next 18 months. I have not put a list of aires used or the cost of this trip but if anyone would like one i could put it on another post.

steve & ann. ------------------ teensvan


----------



## CaGreg

Hi there,
That was some trip!! I would be very interested in seeing where you stayed as we are thinking about Brittany for next May and are confirmed Aires lovers!

Thanks in advance
Ca


----------



## orleander

Hi Steve & Anne,

We are off to Brittany for September so would very much appreciate a list of the aires you used.

Hoping for some good weather!

Bob


----------



## betsy

Hi Steve & Ann

I too am interested in your list of aires. We have always wanted to do a tour of Brittany but have never had the time - as yet. Hopefully next year.

Regards
Colin and Liz


----------



## Techno100

We're off on the 4th for our first ever week so all information appreciated :?:


----------



## 96706

Hi Steve & Ann,

We also are considering a tour of Brittany, although only for 10 days at end of September. So would appreciate any tips or pointers


----------



## MEES

we too would like the list


----------



## ChrisandJohn

We're also off to Brittany in September. Only 17 nights total in France though, so maybe about 15 of them in Brittany. We hope to use a mix of aires and campsites so any advice or suggestions will be very welcome.


Chris


----------



## robrace

*Aires*

Yes some Brits do use Aires.We do and will be in Brittany from the 6th September till 19th hopefully!So if you see a Ford Caravel SAU7R come and say hello!.Not sure where we are going yet.We never do but thats part of the enjoyment of Motorhomes!


----------



## rebbyvid

Done a bit of aires hopping (Champagne Trail,and a bit of Normandy and Brittany)myself so it would be great to see your list.
Rob


----------



## RedSonja

Hi Steve and Ann

No Brits on the Aires. Do you think they had been warned you were about :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and hardstanding no getting bogged down on grass!

Glad you are having a good time and would also like to see where you stayed.

Hope to see you somewhere soon.

Sonja

xx


----------



## Waves

We have not met many Brits on Aires except on one aire at Mareuil sur Ay when there were 5 brits in the 8 places. We have only met one member of MHF Peejay  

I would also like the list because if my back improves we want to spend most of Sept and early Oct in Brittany so that I can keep the driving to a minimum.

Thanks John


----------



## Johnt1

*Brittany*

I too would be grateful for a list as we are planning a trip now

Thanks John


----------



## Hobbyfan

There are aires and aires! Brilliant one on the Crozon peninsular with marked out spacious places, then we drove on to Concarneau, found the aire and drove off!

It was a car park behind the railway station and the 'vans could just open their doors, such was the sardine-tin-like packing in!

It was too late to mess about so we found a nice site withing cycling distance of the town.

Aires are great, most of the time!  

Just remembered, if anyone wants a brilliant aire in a superb part of Brittany it was at Camaret sur Mer, a lovely fishing village on the Crozon peninsula.


----------



## tonyt

Please add me to your distribution list. Thanks

(Wow, it's going to take you ages to add that lot to the database!    )


----------



## Westkirby01

We are going in Octoberr for 6 month. Please add us to you list.
Thank you
Regards


----------



## wackywyco

And me please


----------



## Telbell

Did look out for you but you managed to avoid us :lol: 

One thing that intrigues me:

According to what I believe are the "rules" on Aires (though I've never seen them published at an Aire), they should be used for resting/overnighting but not for "Camping"

ie- no awnings out, tables and chairs etc etc

On a few of the Aires we visited in June there was plenty of space between outfits so on the premise of "if you can't beat 'em...join 'em" we did "camp" and ate outside (All the French/Dutch/Germans did likewise), Did feel a tad guilty though!

So- has anyone ever been "pulled up"/ chastised/ warned off for "camping" on Aires by officialdom-or anyone else?

(Sorry-should be a separate thread i suppose....  )


----------



## 96706

We stopped at an aire just outside Le Mans last year. It only had 6 EHU's but ended up with about 4 or 5 off each point. 8O 
Looked more like a christmas tree. 
When folk wanted to depart, those who found their supply cut off just went to the pylon and re-connected themselves. 

Most folk there also sat outside to eat their meals in the sunshine. 
Some aires are quite strict, but others seem to follow the classic french way of doing things :lol:


----------



## jeanie201

Hi,
It would be great if you could post your list of aires with perhaps the odd comment or two. We have stayed on the odd aire or two over the last ten years (well over 300) and would be more than happy to add to the list.


----------



## tinaeden

Hi i would also love to see where you stayed as we are off in september and we also enjoy aires.


----------



## sprokit

Hobbyfan said:


> There are aires and aires! Brilliant one on the Crozon peninsular with marked out spacious places, then we drove on to Concarneau, found the aire and drove off!
> 
> It was a car park behind the railway station and the 'vans could just open their doors, such was the sardine-tin-like packing in!
> 
> It was too late to mess about so we found a nice site withing cycling distance of the town.........


Obviously you didn't find the one up by the sports centre then, Allee Jean Bouin, Tregunc (47dg51'47.78" N - 3dg54'19.60" W) about 20 spaces - clean, quiet and a twenty minute walk through the woods and along the side of the harbour through the commercial port to the centre of Concarneau - or you could take the little ferry across into the fort itself to save the walk through the commercial area.

Personally, I take the same view as you with regard to the aire at the station (Avenue de la Gare) - it was dirty, crowded and noisy, if that had been the only one we'd have moved on as well.

Oh yes, and if it's possible Teensvan, I'd also like a copy of your list of aires. Ta muchly.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Chausson

Add me to the list please,we are off that way on 26th Sept for 4 weeks. :lol: 

Thanks

Ron


----------



## flyingpig

Another to your list please? Sounds really helpful.
Thanks,

Ken


----------



## barryd

I never understand why you dont see many brit vans on aires. after reading all the posts on here you think they would be loads but you only see the odd one.

We always either wild camp, use aires or the odd municiple in France. This site is the best resource for researching aires. Set your browser to auto translate the french and its really helpful.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm


----------



## teensvan

Hi All
Here is the list of aires we stayed on, we also had a look at some that were not in any book but i wont list them. The list is as we did our tour

Fort-Mahon-Plage. Quend-Plage. Le-Croytoy. Le-Treport. Veules-Les-Roses. Etretat. Le-Havre. Honfleur. Courseulles-Sur-Mer. Bayeux. St-Fromond. St-Lo. St-Pair-Sur-Mer. St-Brice-En-Cogles. Messac. Redon. Damgan. Sarzeau. Port-St-Jacques. Elven. Quiberon. Etel. Port-Louis. Scaer. Concarneau. Locronan. Trebeurden. Tregastel. Treguier. La-Roche-derrien. Paimpol. Plouha. Port-Plerin. Hillion. Pleneuf-Val-Andre. St-Cast-Le-Guildo outside church & on the aire. St-Malo. Port-Dinan. Troarn. Buchy. Forges-Les-Eaux. Calais.

Out of the 85 days we spent on the aires we did not pay for 36 days as some were free the auto barrier did not work or no one came to collect money. We did find that some only now take credit card as payment, but the french are very helpfull if you cannot understand how to do it.

We found that 99% of Super U stores will let you overnight and they do a very good own brand food.

A quick cost rundown for 85 days was Ferry Return Crossing £72.50. Fuel. €335. Food .€579 €216. Fuel for geni €10. Motorbike Fuel €17. On average the € was 1.15 to the £

We feel that it eas a very cheap trip but you could shave some money off this by doing as the french do drive off quick when the collector comes round for the aires money, and then drive back on 30 mins later. The only trouble we had was from 2 Germans on different aires moaning we left our engine on too long after arriving. They were the 30 year old mussel men showing how big they were against people over 60. I had to express what I though of them

Hope this will help most of you. Enjoy your French trips. Pity the UK does not have village aires a lot of us would spend more time in the UK.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan.


----------



## teensvan

Hi sprokit.

I forgot to put that one on my list of aires used. Yes the little ferry is very good. My pushbike went free.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan


----------



## Telbell

> but you could shave some money off this by doing as the french do drive off quick when the collector comes round for the aires money, and then drive back on 30 mins later.


I suppose doing that helps people to save up for their £50K vehicles...."every little helps" ( :roll: :roll: )


----------



## NoThatsNotMe

Hi, sounds like a great trip!

We 'did' France for the first time in June this year and being cautious, we booked a site for the middle 5 days of a 10 day trip figuring we could use Aires for the rest.

We'll never book a site again after we've seen how great the Aires are!! We were in Normandy touring the area between Mt St Michel and Deauville and down as far as Villers Bocage and all the Aires we used were brilliant.

We're intending to do a much longer trip next year, this time to Brittany and would love to see your itinerary please.


----------



## fabfive

Had some good stops on our way to /from Brittany at beginning of summer hols, which we would recommend. We do the Dover /Calais crossing and drive, rather than expensive and more local crossings but make the journey part of the hols. We are a bit choosy and try to find somewhere attractive. This is our 2nd year of using aires and no disappointment to date. Had some fab ones last year on way down to Ardeche and along Med to Sth West and back.

St Valery sur Somme is an excellent 1st or last night stop for Calais, if taking a route across Northern France. Nice walks, places to eat out (if you don't have loads of kids in tow like us!) and evening sunset over the Somme was beautiful! Aire is well placed (care - some streets have been made no entry for motorhomes, so watch for signs carefully and gps coords are useful). 8 euro per night charge but we considered worth it for barrier security, services, good hardstanding and even rubbish removal. We used on both way out and return, as we were so impressed.

Another useful stop for next night is nr Mont St Michel. On route out, we used Camping Haliotis site at Pontorson and, if preferring a site, would highly recommend! Lovely facilities, some pitches with private bathroom facilities. Very clean and everything included in price (even no deposit for tennis rackets!). Great kitchen garden and help yourself to fresh fruit and veg. Direct access to cycle path by river 9km to Mont St Michel, yet walking distance to local shops and supermarket round corner.

On way back, this site was fully booked and we used the aire at Sains, just west of Pontorson. Very easy to find and just off main road. Village very quiet and no shops, but pretty and nice aire with facilities and picnic benches. Limited spaces, so filled up by 7pm. Supposed to be a charge (collected by agent in morning), but nobody turned up. Would willingly have paid the 5 euro - but site almost emptied without any collection!

Rest of hols was on 2 x 'big sites' on Sth West Coast. We tend to compromise with kids and have sites with lots for them to do, mixed with a bit of adventure by seeing where our journey there and back takes us!


----------



## trekker321

Hiya both, know what you mean about the Ities, just returned from 3 weeks in the Loire & Normandy with my daughter & grandaughter and family mainly staying on campsites but I did managing a sneeky night on the hilltop carpark Aire in Arromanche, I had a smashing pitch until the Itie's turned up parking anywhere and everywhere blocking a lovely view I had.
Same as Same as, we are planning a trip down Brittany and would appreciate any suggestions as to the Aires you used.
Happy Mhing!

Trekker321


----------



## teaspoon

*Aires*

Hi

Yes we use Aires all the time, but always good to get other peoples recommendations - so your list would be very welcomed!

T & R


----------



## Dinks123

Would also like more details of your trip....sounds fantastic!


----------



## tonyt

I think you'll find that "The List" has been posted on page 3 of this thread.


----------



## apurned

We are also planning 3 weeks in Brittany from 8th September.. please add me to the list of Aires and other useful info.. thanks for this


----------



## bozzer

Thank you Steve and Ann for taking the time to give the list of Aires you used. 

We are heading off to Brittany at the end of this month and so I've just printed off the list you gave on page 3. So pleased with myself as well because I managed to copy, paste and print without having to ask for help!!

Thanks Jan


----------



## lucybabe

*brittany trip*

Hi, were off to Brittany in May so would also appreciate list if you please, or let me know where it is to look at.

We drove fron south of France to dover last year and used all Aires, there ACE


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: brittany trip*



lucybabe said:


> Hi, were off to Brittany in May so would also appreciate list if you please, or let me know where it is to look at.


Stone me Lucy - a trip to Specsavers is well overdue! 8O :lol: :lol:

Read the last post above yours!! :roll:

Dave :lol:


----------



## Okey

Hi yes we are on Aires every September, Some Good Some bad, We could use your list next year ,there could be one or two new ones to us in Brittany.


Jon & Shirley


----------



## valphil

we were in france sept/oct last year , 6 weeks , all aires , a few bhere if any help , Honfleur as been mentioned , loads of places with hook up 10 Euro , Chateau Gontier , free but really just for passing thro , Mortagne sur Gironde very pretty old harbour . some hook up 7 Euro , Talmont sur Gironde , car park to a beautiful village 5 Euro La Palmyre , by the beach 8 Euro , then to do washing etc St Denis and Chateau D'Oleron ( on the island , both ex camp sites so you have toilet block and washing facilities even washing machine block 8 and 7 Euro , stayed 6 days on each , max stay 3 days but we drove out through the barrier and then straight back in again .2 days free in LaRochelle , but it was really a car park with facilities , not a problem if you just want to see the place .on to Ile de re . Riverdoux plage on the beach all facilities , a bit carparkish . St clementde Baleines , field next to camp site all facilities , ok , great for biking round the island ( cycle paths ) La Bernerie en Retz nice town and beach , 5 euro ,Arzon very nice aire , all facilities 2 mins fron beach 10 mins town 7 euro .Dinan , not the best place to park ( car park ) but well worth it for a look at old Dinan .St Valery en Caux , park on lovely harbour , not much else , dont know how much no one came ,La touquet ,7.50 euro didnt like the place car park out of town , few others not worth mentioning ..........only my opinion might not suit all ....Phil


----------



## valphil

p.s if you are looking for them , we drove down to the first one below La Rochelle and then followed the coast home


----------



## Techno100

sprokit said:


> Obviously you didn't find the one up by the sports centre then, Allee Jean Bouin, Tregunc (47dg51'47.78" N - 3dg54'19.60" W) about 20 spaces - clean, quiet and a twenty minute walk through the woods and along the side of the harbour through the commercial port to the centre of Concarneau - or you could take the little ferry across into the fort itself to save the walk through the commercial area.
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)


Those co ordinates are in the sea?

This is the place described

















Techno stops 38 POI file http://www.mediafire.com/?glcfx723g7l4qll


----------



## lucybabe

Hi, Also going to Brittany, would also like your list of aires, we found them very useful last year further south.


----------

